# Chill & Dame Edna online?



## Paradise213 (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anybody know if Chill & Dame Edna will be online? I know it's already out in stores but I what I wanted was already sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you think it will come online on the first thursday of January which is the 1st?


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 28, 2008)

hopefully.. I heard that the collection was supposed to be out on the 27th of december or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really disappointed it isn't out online yet!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 28, 2008)

maybe itl be on monday? im itching to buy me some edna!!!!!!!!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope it's soon. I've got Christmas money in my bank account that I've been saving especially, and if I don't buy Chill & Dame Edna soon, I'll spend it on something else. Eek.


----------



## Shal (Dec 28, 2008)

I heard somewhere it was meant to be the 27th...havent seen anything online yet


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 29, 2008)

hey guys if you type in the products in the search boxes the dame edna collection is up yay!!!!!!


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 29, 2008)

Right its all up if you do searches!!! got myself Gladiola, coral polyp, frozen dream l/g, apres ski and arctic grey, and a penultimate liner!!!!


----------



## Paradise213 (Dec 29, 2008)

yay!! thanks for letting me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the liner and all the lipglosses from chill


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 29, 2008)

It's showing up in collections now.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 29, 2008)

The DE trios are mixed up.


----------



## RepeatToFade (Dec 29, 2008)

yay so glad its finally up on the site!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Dec 29, 2008)

I want a lippie from dame edna for the cute packaging but I know I will never wear them as they are too right for me


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Dec 29, 2008)

Only ended up get penultimate liner and a few things from the perm line I have been wanting to try. Nothing really grabs my attention-waiting until BBR!


----------



## RepeatToFade (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm going to go to the counter tomorrow and take a look. Was going to get the DE trios but the more i look and read about them I don't think I'm going to bother. 

Want to get Wintersky though, but I think that's it from the collections. Got a big list of other things i want though!


----------



## ritchieramone (Dec 29, 2008)

Ooh no - this is a bit of a disaster for me as I don't get paid until Wednesday. Eek! Please don't buy it all before I even get a shot at it!


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't want anythig from the Dame Edna, but will hopefully get some from the Chill collection next week.


----------



## shmooby (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_The DE trios are mixed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
just realised that AFTER ordering the wrong one. grrrr. they cant change it on the order so i have to wait till it arrives and then send it back for a refund. i has no monies as it is!


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 30, 2008)

damn couldn't resist reflects teal and snowscene lipglass after all he swatches, also got me some show orchid because its gorge!!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 30, 2008)

i ordered what a dame hi-light powder and hot frost l/g. did want more but decided to get the eyeliner from chill


----------

